# Done Deal! DAL and NWA merge to create the worlds largest airline



## saxman (Oct 30, 2008)

Well the DOJ just approved the merger. Wish me luck as a just a little pawn in this big chess game.

From Delta.com


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 30, 2008)

I only wish I could transfer some of my many FF mile with both DL and NW to AGR.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 30, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Well the DOJ just approved the merger. Wish me luck as a just a little pawn in this big chess game.


Aloha and good luck, And Thanks for the comment, name, one more needed.

Mahalo


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 31, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I only wish I could transfer some of my many FF mile with both DL and NW to AGR.


Dave - I just hope I will be able to combine mine. Just shy on both airlines, so putting them together would help!


----------



## saxman (Oct 31, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Dave - I just hope I will be able to combine mine. Just shy on both airlines, so putting them together would help!


You probably already found this, but under FAQ's it really doesn't say if miles will be merged. Just says it will all turn into one program. I would assume that would mean you can combine all your miles hopefully.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 31, 2008)

I think eventually they will merge. Actually, I'm not _too_ worried because most of my miles (10:1) are with DL. (Mostly via credit cards and partners.) But 250K AGR points would be nice!


----------

